# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haardos en groene zeep

## Antwerpse

Had even de tijd om zowat domweg te surfen, en daar " haar en lichaams verzorging " mijn stokpaardje zijn kwam ik onverwacht bij jullie berichtjes terecht, schrok wel effe vanwege de nogal groffe beledigingen tegenover één iemand die hulpvaardig dàcht.....raad te kunnen geven betreffende "groene zeep " vond het jammerlijk minverstandelijk en een beetje agressief gemeen hoe jullie Marie met stenen bewerkten , ikzelf gebruik na diezelfde raad tegen fijn haar gelezen te hebben via een àndere internet site nu reeds anderhalve maand een deeltje groene zeep vermengt met een deeltje champoo voor fijn haar met héél veel water, eerst erg argwanend maar al spoedig was het resultaat om best tevreden over te zijn merkbaar, mijn donker acajouen haardos is na het mengseltje extra voller...beter handelbaar én sterker ....zet me maar gerust op die brandstapel van jullie, maar merk dat mijn haardos ook sneller dan normaak gaat groeien, ik geloof er dus écht in en geloof me sta normaal gezien best met beide voeten op de begane grond !

----------


## dodo

Ja, ik heb ook geexperimenteerd met groene zeep en ik kan zeggen dat het werkt...

----------


## melahat

waar kan ik die groene zeep krijgen?

----------


## dodo

Ik denk eerder bij kruidvat

----------


## melahat

Ik ben bij de kruidvat geweest, maar je verkoop daar geen groene zeep. Weet je misschien waar je het anders nog kan verkopen?
Nog bedankt!!!

----------


## Katja

Melahat,
probeer het anders even in de Bodyshop ofso, daar hebben ze zulke dingen meestal wel.

Groene zeep.. ik heb het nooit uitgeprobeerd maar hoor er veel positieve dingen over.. Schijnt ook heeel goed te zijn tegen puistjes en acne...

----------

